# Apple TV n'est pas detecter par Itunes



## sydneyshaw (19 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté récemment une apple TV.
j'ai suivie la doc de l'apple Tv et effectivement une fois branché et les codes WIFI rentres sur l'apple TV, je peux lire la bibliotheque qui est partage depuis mon mac book air.
Le seule problème, que j'ai, c'est que l'apple TV n'est pas détecté par itunes dans la liste des appareils (qd je branche un iphone, ipod ou ipad, c'est OK).

En fait mon probleme, c'est que je veux jailbreake l'appleTV mais que je n'ai aucun moyen de le restaurer via itunes (ca fait partie d'une procedure que j'ai vu sur internet).

Est ce que quelqu'un a une reponse a me donner parce que la, je suis compltement bloque.

merci d'avance


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Février 2012)

Je crois qu'il faut en plus la brancher sur le secteur, quand tu la connectes au mac.


----------

